# intact females



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

So I was called írresponsible the other day because I keep my dogs out side when I'm at work. There are in an acre fenced pen, electrified top and bottom. I was told they should be inside and crated if I could not have them on a leash, since two females are intact. 

So where are your intact dogs kept?


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

My male is kenneled outside as well. I think it is more cruel to leave them in a little box in the house rather than in a pen outside. People have the weirdest opinions sometimes =;. If you are certain your girls can't get out..then I think you are good.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

My dog lives outside...she has a covered kennel run, but when I am home she also has free access to a fenced backyard. 

When she had her first heat I crated her inside when not under my direct supervision. I was worried about neighbourhood dogs jumping my wood fence, and then only her chain link run separating my girl from them.

It was not worth any chances to me. A couple of weeks in a crate is not going to kill a dog. I also tried to walk her away from home as much as possible, so as not to spread her stink around home LOL. I was actually on the road going to a dog course when she was in standing heat....so she just lived in her truck kennel as per usual when on the road.

I see no reason for a intact female to have to be locked up when not in heat though????


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

The outside has a hotwire as well, so no wandering males can get in. Last March my place was hit by a tornado, the dogs were boarded until the fence was back up and generator was used.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

julie allen said:


> The outside has a hotwire as well, so no wandering males can get in. Last March my place was hit by a tornado, the dogs were boarded until the fence was back up and generator was used.


Yah I think if your female is safe, it is kind of male dog owner's responsibility to keep their dogs safe.

I know I have heard of people with intact males that will "escape" only when a female in heat is around..I even know of a couple that have died in that escape (HBC)...but in the end having a secure environment for your intact male is kind of a personal responsibility in my mind.

I hate stray dogs coming around my place, but if it doesn't bother you and your dog is secure, I don't see an issue.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

julie allen said:


> The outside has a hotwire as well, so no wandering males can get in. Last March my place was hit by a tornado, the dogs were boarded until the fence was back up and generator was used.


where do you put the outside hotwire? I wish I had as much room for my boys to run!!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I have heard stories of dogs mating through fences and the male mind may not be deterred by hotwire (definitely heard of bulls and stallions crash through it, wouldn't surprise me if dogs would if the motivation is high enough!). So I'd probably suggest keeping them in the house during their heat cycles just to be safe.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if it was me, I would still kennel (with top) or crate while the bitches are in season...unless I had a wall like an expressway sound barrier...

a determined dog CAN get in or out, whether it happened before or not....

where there is a will there is a way...

I used to leave a few dogs out in my backyard everyday..but always kenneled bitches in heat....

who cares what others say, I say if the bitches are not in heat and loose, it is good in my book, even if they are in full blown heat, still good in my book if YOU do it, I just wouldnt...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

julie allen said:


> So I was called írresponsible the other day because I keep my dogs out side when I'm at work. There are in an acre fenced pen, electrified top and bottom. I was told they should be inside and crated if I could not have them on a leash, since two females are intact.
> 
> So where are your intact dogs kept?


What were the circumstances of the altercation? who said this? etc?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

The outside is about eight inches off the ground. Its hooked up to a livestock box, I have yet to see a male determined even in full standing heat to get zapped more than twice. Being on both sides, they can't get close enough to mate through it. I have grabbed the wire and it felt like my arm broke and my heels were crushed. Pretty strong fence
Joby it was on a pet forum, I pissed them all off. One said if her male knocked one up she would pay to spay the female, i said if male.kept being a problem and owner wouldnt take care of it, i would take him in neuter and bring him back lol. Now I am evil. Better than shot. Pet forums aaaaarrrrgggg! Lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

julie allen said:


> The outside is about eight inches off the ground. Its hooked up to a livestock box, I have yet to see a male determined even in full standing heat to get zapped more than twice. Being on both sides, they can't get close enough to mate through it. I have grabbed the wire and it felt like my arm broke and my heels were crushed. Pretty strong fence
> Joby it was on a pet forum, I pissed them all off. One said if her male knocked one up she would pay to spay the female, i said if male.kept being a problem and owner wouldnt take care of it, i would take him in neuter and bring him back lol. Now I am evil. Better than shot. Pet forums aaaaarrrrgggg! Lol


I came home more than one time to find neighbors dogs dead in my yard, when I had bitches in heat (kenneled)...one pulled right through the posts on the gate.1/2 way in the yard 1/2 out......I always had a male out there that would kill dogs that tried to get to their bitches...I had hotwires as well, on the inside only though, I lived in residential area....

a dog could theoretically easily jump up and climb the fence, avoiding wire altogether...like I said, maybe not probable, but certainly possible..and if he got shocked on the way in or down...you can be sure he is gonna get what he thinks he deserves


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Pet forum"! ](*,)

Just shoot a couple of the pet people and they'll quit bothering you. 
Why would anyone even want to go on a pet forum other then harassing the pet posters?!!!!
:-# Did I say that with my out loud voice? :twisted:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I keep mine between 700 crates, house, 700 crates or kennel set up in garage, and outdoor in my back yard which consist of 300 feet of 6ft solid privacy wooden stockade fencing. All these depend on age of dog, heat or no heat, agression to other dogs or humans, people that are over comfortable levels and knowledge of these dogs, etc.........


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

When females are in heat, they are moved to my indoor kennel runs. No possible way for a male to access the area unless he figures out how to pick a lock. Otherwise, they are kenneled outside as per the norm for my dogs.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Lol, yeah, pet forums. I actually get quite a few laughs out of some of the advice given there, wow! 
Its a mesh wire fence, so it could be climbed. The hot wire on top keeps the Dutch female that climbs in no problems. I work twenty four hour shifts, so I can't keep them crated.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine are kept in outdoor concrete floored kennels (12'x12') when actually ready. The first week of season, I leave them in their play yards and don't move them at the first sign of blood. 

I'm not a crater and use the crates for transporting not housing dogs.

I think if the fencing or dog housining situation is not secure, you run the risk of your dogs escaping or dogs entering whether or not a female is in season. 

Many in the pet community push the neuter and spay surgeries so that dogs don't wander/escape or get bred. Maybe they should spend their money on better fencing or kenneling for their dogs rather than a surgery to remove reproductive organs in their dogs. A surgery is not going to keep a dog in a poor constructed enclosure...unless maybe you amputate a leg (just kidding).](*,)


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Probably amputating some owners legs would be best lol. 

Fence wise I havent had an issue. Did have one of mine chew through the back door into the enclosed porch and do major damage, several hundred dollars worth, plus ate a bucket of rat poison. Nice vet bill. The door has been replaced with a metal one now lol.

I guess these folks think all dogs should lay at your feet and be happy with a 15 minute walk around the block. Maybe I should offer to send them a 7 month old pup, see how that works out. Ok rant over.


----------

